# She's DONE!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I am very proud to say that pending AKC confirmation, it is now CHAMPION Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato RN TC!!

Wesson finished her championship under Lydia Coleman-Hutchinson on Wednesday! That gave her her final major to complete her championship! She also went select bitch on Thursday, Saturday (didn't show Friday) and Sunday for points for her grand championship.

I do not intend to seriously pursue her grand. Rather, she will make herself at home in the whelping box and herding pasture, where she prefers to be.










In other news, John Stamos has come to visit for a couple of months (for ring training):


















Ouzo is looking AMAZING:









And Moto Moto, the emaciated puppy I took back in December became Wesson's first ROM qualifier by taking a *major reserve* from the puppy classes down in Louisville, Kentucky!!!


















Wesson's next breeding partner has also been chosen. I was going to use a sable male I really like, but unfortunately, they are unable to do his OFA's right now. That said, I super lucked out, and the stud dog I will be using is *stunning*!!

Wesson will be bred to VA1 (Canada) Yakari vom Holtkamper Hof IPO3 KKL


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Major congratulations!!  What wonderful news


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!!! GOrgeous!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yay Wesson! She looks lovely as always. You know I love a dark b&t!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Awww Jackie, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

Small world, someone in my family bought a Cairn from Lydia. Wonderful lady!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Wesson Jackie.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations! your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

:congratulations: Congrats! Dogs look amazing!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Kudos to you and your girl Wesson, tuff biz that dog show gig, lol...you still in new castle?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Aye, we're still here


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congratulations Jackie....tell Wesson I said she's da Bomb!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations Jackie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Your dogs are absolutley stunning! Good luck with breeding.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you  So excited for her last litters. After she's done this year, no more breeding for Wes.

Doing her HT this summer, hopefully will do her PT, too...depends on if we can find the trials, how it all works out, etc


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations & stunning dogs!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How wonderful.. great job, and they are such beautiful dogs..


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful dogs!  Love the way that they look. The little guy is absolutely stunning too for a bad start. ^^ Love them!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Good job! She looks great.
Sheilah


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you! She is now blowing her coat like a mad woman and her tail looks pathetic. She finished *just in time* lol

This also means she should be coming in season soon, and I am beyond excited for the next litter


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya! Can't wait to see the next "batch" of Wesson babies.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Not official till you get your photo!


----------

